#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Diagnose Doppelniere - Frage nach Sicherheit? >

## Anonymisiert

Guten Abend, 
bei meinem Vater (Alter: Mitte 50) wurde eine einseitige Doppelniere sonographiert. Auf der gleichen Seite wurde er in seiner Kinderheit wegen einer Senkniere behandelt. Nun ist es so, dass seinerzeit dieser Befund nicht gestellt wurde und mein Vater Zweifel an der o.g. Diagnose hat. 
Es ist weiterhin noch ein CT angeordnet, Blutbild und Urin waren o.B. 
Nun meine Frage: Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass man bei einer Sonographie eine Doppelniere mit einem Tumor verwechseln kann?
Ich selbst bin ebenfalls sehr verunsichert, zumal ich weiß, dass die Inzidenz für maligne Tumore an den Nieren höher ist als für benigne. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
das Km-CT bringt in diesem Fall Klarheit und ist das Mittel der Wahl. 
Was war das Ergebnis? 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. 
Tatsächlich bestätigte das KM-CT den Erstbefund der Sonographie.  :Smiley:  
Freundliche Grüße

----------

